# Man killed jumping between boats



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Man killed jumping between boats



> Alex, from the Sutherland area, was at yacht week in Croatia last week when he tried to jump from one boat to another and hit his head, reports Macquarie Radio.


Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

No Cookies | dailytelegraph.com.au


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Looking at his picture wearing a blue cape with a can of beer and reading his buddy's comment on FB: “Just hours before the tragic accident happened, the boys were doing exactly what we do best — drinking beers and carrying on in the sun” it is not all that hard to imagine what happened. Tragic for sure, but not all that surprising.


----------



## WGEwald (Jun 2, 2014)

Goddamned fool is what he was.

cf. Darwin Award


----------

